

New source (type?) of startup capital debuts in Austin - wharryman
http://www.abjentrepreneur.com/news/2011/02/new-source-of-capital-debuts-in-austin.html?ana=from_rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+abje_news+(ABJ+Entrepreneur+News)

======
gojomo
Seems different-enough-to-be-risky. Is the revenue share capped in total
size/duration? (Otherwise, how is it handled in the event of acquisition?)

